

Wonder - JarekS
http://wonder.yandex.com/

======
bobuk
Best explanation of this project: [http://gigaom.com/2013/01/24/russias-
yandex-releases-wonder-...](http://gigaom.com/2013/01/24/russias-yandex-
releases-wonder-app-in-the-u-s-but-dont-call-it-a-market-entry/)

